# Writing a post and checking back...and losing it!



## totallyfixed (21 May 2012)

As the title says really, I'm writing a post and want to check back, in this case for a list of names, if I go back to another page and then return my post has gone. How do I retain it without opening another window? Apologies for being a dimwit and if this has been asked before.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 May 2012)

I use the taptalk android app and it does automatically.

Outside of CC I'm in the habit of pressing ctrl+a (select all) then ctrl+c (copy) periodically when writing something epic.


----------



## potsy (21 May 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> As the title says really, I'm writing a post and want to check back, in this case for a list of names, if I go back to another page and then return my post has gone. How do I retain it without opening another window? Apologies for being a dimwit and if this has been asked before.


I would highlight the text and copy it, can then be pasted back once you return, or instead of going back to another page, open one in a new tab so your original is still there


----------



## MossCommuter (21 May 2012)

You could, when you start to write a post, by clicking "Start New Topic" or "Reply", instead of a normal left-click, do a right-click and open the link in a new tab, then you can flick between the tabs at will.


----------



## TheDoctor (21 May 2012)

I just open another tab. When I was doing a long post earlier, I had three tabs of CC open, three other interweb sites, my Photos folder and a calculator too.


----------



## totallyfixed (21 May 2012)

Understand all that, but wouldn't it be so much easier not to lose what you had written just because you went a back a page?


----------



## Norm (21 May 2012)

That's an issue with your browser. I don't think there's anything that can be done with the coding on any forum.


----------



## totallyfixed (21 May 2012)

Thanks Norm....I think


----------



## Shaun (23 May 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Understand all that, but wouldn't it be so much easier not to lose what you had written just because you went a back a page?


 
An automated post-caching system (_which takes a restorable snapshot of your post as you compose it_) has been requested at the XenForo site, however I couldn't say when (_or even if_) it would make it into the product.

As per previous advice in the thread, a periodic CTRL+A followed by a CTRL+C to copy my post content is the method I use for the moment.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

